# Have you seen the latest Martin Archery AD?



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I thought I would give you guys a little sneak preview.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Now there's some good usage of advertising funds!!! 

Tim


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

*SOLD*

I like it!!!!!! 
thats OneBadKat hehe
OBA


----------



## Zook (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice curves... ehh?! the BOW of course!! What did you think?!


----------



## deadctr (May 28, 2002)

*I'LL TAKE TWO*

One lefty one righty ( one for each hand)


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

Now that's an ADD, lol. Nice one GRIV. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

I really don't think thats very good advertising.
Nobody is going to even know there is a bow in the picture.


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Top Cat said:


> *I really don't think thats very good advertising.
> Nobody is going to even know there is a bow in the picture. *



A bow! Where?.....................ck


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Sweeeeet . . .

Yum Yum


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*WOW*

NO WONDER I JUST ORDERED ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Mcdaniel (Oct 7, 2002)

*Is it me or is it hot in here!*

GRIV


Thats enough to make a good man go wrong! That has got tobe
the best limbs I've seen lately! The riser at bad at all! 


PS The vibration dampers look GREAT!!!!!


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Oh Man , I had to look at the ad 3 times before I saw anything besides the C III , geeeesh.....................


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I wonder if we martin dealers can get a poster? the one of Vic, Sally Dawn and Terry many years ago is getting a bit ragged!

Maybe you guys could get a camo bow and say "Harvest a nice rack with a cougar"?


----------



## Spot Monkey (Oct 2, 2002)

*Beats Bud*

OK. This one beats the Bud tv adds...

T


----------



## ArchKing (May 21, 2002)

Wow .......... Limb Savers and all !!!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Jim C

You sure can. All you have to do is call us and order one. I don't have one with the girl on it but I do have several posters in stock.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks GRIV: My wife is an owner of the shop and just ordered a new cougar--Uh I better stop now!!!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow, she comes in Camo too! life is sweet


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

I printed the page out and brought it into the local shop. Twho guys said, "I don't like the looks of that". Yep, they were looking at the bow and didn't really notice the girl. After a few minutes they asked, "do you know who the girl is?"


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*new Ad*

I will take one of each.........with or with out Camo........all I need is the bare essentials!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Ad*

Are you going out on a limb? If so..which ones.....and/or who pulls the strings........remember the old bumper sticker.........."Bowhunters have longer Shafts"...................well WHO GETS IT?  Great AD!!!!!!! Sturdy limbs and the riser is not bad either!!!!!!! The Red/fade blue goes good with her hair!!!!!! All joking aside........this is done in good taste with good attraction and should turn heads!!!!! I can not resist this......sorry........but who is going to score?


----------



## Javier (Aug 23, 2002)

The new Martin line of bows is great, but it seems that the accessories line is so much better


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

I am confused...is this an advertisement for Revlon or something?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Looks High maintenance!*

There girl that is. Good ad, got my attention.


----------



## 2cammg (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Looks High maintenance!*



Daniel Boone said:


> *There girl that is. Good ad, got my attention. *


i wouldnt mind doing the upkeep on that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Looks great to me.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Girl*

Does she work for Martin or an ad agency? If she does not why not? If she does...........show her in more ads......In stead of the Cougar have her growl .........that will give all these guys a new altitude!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Riser*

Notice that it is the long riser "model".

George, you did not mention that there would be two riser lenths.   

Like the ad, should sell bows.

Arrow


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Now that's what I'm talkin' bout!!! I like it! I love It! I want more of It! Even my wife thinks it's a really cool ad!!!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The young woman in the ad is Lisa Wilcox. She is an actress that has appeared in Star Trek, Nightmare on Elm Street, Chicago Hope, Walker Texas Ranger, Murder She Wrote, etc. She will be featured in more ads and posters soon.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Bear Archery*

I know this is not Bear Archery........so do not copy their "old ads" but I think this gal needs "more exposure" ..........not vulgar mind you..........just showing her form shooting a cougar with a lepoard bathing suit would be nice!!!!!REAL NICE!!!!!!!! It would bring out the BEAST in us!!!!!!!! I am ROARING TO SEE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toddbow (May 26, 2002)

My first thought was creep tuning....just set the bottom cam ahead despite the tuning rules and re take the pic.
Toddbow


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We had Lisa do some bathing suit shots during the photo session. They will be released later.


----------



## arrowhead300 (Dec 7, 2002)

yeah buddy....


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*pics*

RRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't know guys! She has kind of a "pained" look in her smile. I guess she must have just missed an x or something. It really looks like she's not enjoying the bow! 2cam


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*curves*

Notice how the curves of the bow are opposite of hers!!!! I think she is thinking....."HMMMMMM, My curves are better then the bows," She is RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmmmmm! This ad got me to thinking. What would impress me if I were advertising a bow? I may be in the minority but it wouldn't be a "chick" . Sorry Martin !! Show me a Vegas target or a 5 spot with all x's, an outdoor target with a 3" group at 70 or 80 yards. Impress me! "Chicks" are a dime a dozen!!! I liked the Despart ad better! 2cam


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*ad*

Jim is a good friend and a hell of a shot........I could talk to him all day..........but I would not want to stare at him in a bathing suit..............HER..............WELLLLLLLLL........beside an archery target? What archery target?


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Here is another photo of Lisa (which is probably more of what you guys had in mind).


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*skin*

I like the first pic better


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes - first is just heartbreaking beautiful picture with warm feeling but second pic is just conventional standard ******************** that tv vomits every day. 


Ouch! Nice automatic sensor! ;D


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*Pretty Vomit*

Wow Kari, If your TV vomits stuff like that everyday you must have a livingroom full of good looking women. Lucky you.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Top Cat


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Ugly pic*

That pic does not do her justice........I have seen better looking heads on a cabbage!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

*GRIV, Thanks Brother...*

Griv, just wanted to say thanks for the great info you presented in the video "Straight talk from the Pros" ... Now I only jerk it half the time thanks to you.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Thanks Hoyt Fan! I wasn't even sure that was out yet. I'm glad you liked it. Thanks to Jerry Carter for giving us pros the opportunity to speak on the topic.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Pic*

GRIV........I have seen your picture......even you look better then her in THAT picture!!!!!LOL!!!!!


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

nice accessory upgrade.


----------



## AZPRO (Jul 25, 2002)

*I don't know I wouldn't mind helping her*

with all those rope she seems to be tied up in.


----------



## archergirl_07 (Nov 5, 2002)

Is it possible to get one of those ads that would star a MAN? I know if Martin used Ben Affleck or someone like that, I'd replace last years compound ASAP! 
Just an idea GRIV...Trying to be fair...


_JEssica Sweeney

Shoot every shot as if it's for the medal...


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Man?*

The man could be 'The Rock" pulling back his bow......As long as shes dressed the same pulling back hers...........fair is fair!!!!!!


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

would she shoot some ads like the old bear ad?


----------



## arrowhead300 (Dec 7, 2002)

you wish


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

matter of fact i do!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*vote*

Should we vote on this?


----------

